

With friends like the DMCA, who needs SOPA? - nextparadigms
http://gigaom.com/2011/11/27/with-friends-like-the-dmca-who-needs-sopa/

======
rbanffy
IIRC, filing a fake DMCA takedown notice is equivalent to perjury. This is the
balance.

The people and companies systematically filing DMCA takedown notices against
their competitors should be brought to court.

